# Защемление седалищного нерва



## Люба (28 Май 2007)

Уже несколько лет страдаю время от времени, защемлением седалищного нерва. Несколько лет назад была у врача, которая и поставила мне этот диагноз. Назначила лечение: Фастум-гель, Сердалуд, массаж, прогревание. Обычно я придерживалась лекарственного метода и мне всегда помогало. Но вот уже третью неделю, боли не проходят, то зптихнут, то опять начнутся по новой. Сильная боль в левой ягодице, которая отдает в ногу.Хожу хромаю, спать не возможно.Облегчение только в сидячем положении.Ни сердалуд ни Диклофенак не помогают. Подскажите какими еще препаратами можно снять воспаление?К сожалению к врачу нет возможности сходить.
Спасибо,
Люба, 25 лет


----------



## Доктор Ступин (28 Май 2007)

Назначение препаратов при консультации по интернету очень некорректно.

Можно посоветовать только немедленно сходить к врачу. Ваши жалобы могут свидетельствовать и о серьёзности положения, и о наличии грыжи диска.
Время всё лечит, но врачи быстрее.


----------



## Люба (28 Май 2007)

Спасибо за консультацию!


----------

